# any body in oklahoma



## timzim58 (May 24, 2007)

i live in tulsa looking for others that live close message me


----------



## GoM (May 24, 2007)

I think this is a valid question for the entire state, let alone just TPF


----------



## Don Simon (May 25, 2007)

> any body in oklahoma


 
No, I hear they all left for California. With Henry Fonda.


----------



## timzim58 (May 25, 2007)

LOL ANYBODY LIVE IN TULSA OK


----------



## GoM (May 25, 2007)

Tulsa, OK 
Population : -148,768.3


----------



## mschoelen (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll be in OKC till october.


----------



## wolfepakt (Aug 11, 2007)

You guys are wrong! (Not that I would ever admit to being from OK.....  Hookem Horns!)


----------



## melogan (Sep 24, 2007)

okc here.


----------



## BrandonS (May 10, 2008)

I'm new to photography, but I'm in OKC.  I wouldn't mind tagging along with anyone who likes to shoot weather (thunderstorms, tornadoes, etc.)


----------



## dklod (May 12, 2008)

timzim58 said:


> LOL ANYBODY LIVE IN TULSA OK


 
I guess this doesnt help you, but I used to live there. My brother in law and mother in law live there. I was there back in March as my father in law passed away. Might be moving back next year. Love my storm photos.


----------



## Crosby (May 27, 2008)

timzim58 said:


> i live in tulsa looking for others that live close message me


 
PM coming your way.

Edited: I tried to email you but had no luck...

I live 2.5hrs from you, message me and we can plan a trip sometime.


----------



## BrandonS (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey let me in on any trip planning!


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am in Tulsa!


----------



## poopingfish (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome, more oklahomies!
In the Tulsa area. PMing most of you local.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm about 3hrs away, Wynnewood, OK.  BOOMER SOONER  !!!!!!


----------



## J.Bat (Sep 17, 2008)

I live in Muskogee.


----------



## dklod (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll be back in Tulsa this christmas. I'll be staying down in the 91st/S Yale area. Would like to maybe meetup one day or evening. The Tulsa skyline can be very pretty at night, especially if its misty. I'll check back here around then to see of anyone is interested in doing so.


----------



## rdzmzda (Nov 20, 2008)

hey whats up from claremore here lets chat....


----------



## digitaldetours (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in Tulsa!


----------



## bradsperry (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm in yukon.  far west side of OKC.


----------

